# NT love yo!



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Guitar and video games!
Need I say more??:crazy::crazy:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VDBpQVhCMb8


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Video down.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

If a video says "Cannot be embedded" than it will say "Video not available"


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I fixed it!!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Can I sing this song instead? Pretty please?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha he's really good!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> Can I sing this song instead? Pretty please?


OK... But you have to stop thinking I'm manipulative. :laughing:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

It's a deal.


----------

